# Confused on how doordash pay their Drivers.



## squid_wannabe (Nov 24, 2017)

June 10, 2019, went out delivering, made 4 deliveries. Everytime I get a request, it says on the screen, $7. For that 4 delivery I completed , on my earnings, I see $28. When I check out the breakdown, it says: 
Delivery earnings: $17.00
Tip amount: $11.00


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Technically, DD only guarantees that you'll earn at least $1 per delivery.

If the order guarantees more than that, it's comprised of the $1 + customer tip + any contribution DD has to make to hit whatever amount it said you would earn.

https://help.doordash.com/dashers/s/article/How-is-Dasher-pay-calculated?language=en_US
In your example, DD paid you an average of $4.25 per order and the tips made up the rest of it.

If the customers had tipped an average of $6/order, then your delivery earnings would have been $4.00, tip $24.00


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Imagine someone steals your wallet at gunpoint, then gives you a dollar.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Imagine someone steals your wallet at gunpoint, then gives you a dollar.


?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

squid_wannabe said:


> June 10, 2019, went out delivering, made 4 deliveries. Everytime I get a request, it says on the screen, $7. For that 4 delivery I completed , on my earnings, I see $28. When I check out the breakdown, it says:
> Delivery earnings: $17.00
> Tip amount: $11.00


Doordash steals tips from customers.

Every DD driver gets two guarantees...

1) DD will contribute at least $1 for EVERY delivery regardless of tip amount

2) Driver will get a minimum payout total for EVERY delivery which varies by market. Some markets it's $5, some it's $6, etc

So if your market has a $5 guaranteed minimum payout, DD is contractually obligated to pay you $1 + any tip the customer gives.

For example, let's say the customer includes a $2 tip with their order, DD is required by contract to always contribute at least $1, so the total payout at this point is $3. If your market has a $5 guaranteed minimum payout, DD is contractually required to add an ADDITIONAL $2 to bring you up to the $5 minimum payout requirement. So for this particular order, the customer contributed $2 and DD contributed $3

If the customer tipped $3, DD would have REDUCED their contribution to $2 for a total payout of $5

If the customer tipped $4, DD would contribute only $1 for a total payout of $5

If the customer tipped $5, DD would contribute $1 for a total payout of $6

So you can see from the examples above that most or all of the customer's tip is going to DD, not to you.

The customer is thus throwing their tip away because little or none of it is going to the driver, which defeats the purpose of tipping.

That's why I stated that DD steals tip money.

The ONLY way a customer can be sure that ALL of their tip goes to the driver is to tip the driver in CASH.


----------



## squid_wannabe (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow...so if all of the statements here are true, then DD is committing a crime by false advertising on Craigslist, Indeed, Facebook, etc...on how much money you will make delivering for them.

So the people running DD must have thought carefully how they implement their modus operandi ensuring that they’ll make as much profit as they can from both the innocent driver and customers.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

A gratuity (also called a tip) is a sum of money customarily given by a client or customer to a service worker in addition to the basic price. 
This is the definition of a tip by the dictionary. Doordash tho changes the base pay after they see what the customer tips. It has to be illegal AF. They lie to customer AND cheat drivers. I hope it will catch up to them.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

btw there is no minium amount they have to pay you....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

doordash takes your tips and applies it to your minimum amount made....thereby stealing your tips....people have to be stupid to still be working for doorSTEALyourTIPS


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

If a customer gives a $5 tip, DoorDash will only give you $3 of it and keep $2 for themselves? That’s stealing tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If you order from Chipotle and add a $5 tip, and your neighbor orders from Chipotle and tips $0, your driver will get a grand total of $6 after the $5 tip, and your neighbor's drivers will get a grand total of $6 after the $0 tip.

In the legal sense Doordash isn't stealing tips, because the words they use in the contract hold up in court, just as all ridiculous legal loopholes do. But there is ZERO DOUBT from the perspective of the customer that Doordash stole the tip, given their tip doesn't result in the driver earning any more than what their neighbor's driver earned when their neighbor didn't tip. As more and more customers realize their tip is just being kept by Doordash, less and less customers will tip on the Doordash platform, and Doordash will collapse as their model relies on their tip keeping scheme.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> If you order from Chipotle and add a $5 tip, and your neighbor orders from Chipotle and tips $0, your driver will get a grand total of $6 after the $5 tip, and your neighbor's drivers will get a grand total of $6 after the $0 tip.
> 
> In the legal sense Doordash isn't stealing tips, because the words they use in the contract hold up in court, just as all ridiculous legal loopholes do. But there is ZERO DOUBT from the perspective of the customer that Doordash stole the tip, given their tip doesn't result in the driver earning any more than what their neighbor's driver earned when their neighbor didn't tip. As more and more customers realize their tip is just being kept by Doordash, less and less customers will tip on the Doordash platform, and Doordash will collapse as their model relies on their tip keeping scheme.


Yeah, it's amazing how little law and common sense have in common.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> If you order from Chipotle and add a $5 tip, and your neighbor orders from Chipotle and tips $0, your driver will get a grand total of $6 after the $5 tip, and your neighbor's drivers will get a grand total of $6 after the $0 tip.
> 
> In the legal sense Doordash isn't stealing tips, because the words they use in the contract hold up in court, just as all ridiculous legal loopholes do. But there is ZERO DOUBT from the perspective of the customer that Doordash stole the tip, given their tip doesn't result in the driver earning any more than what their neighbor's driver earned when their neighbor didn't tip. As more and more customers realize their tip is just being kept by Doordash, less and less customers will tip on the Doordash platform, and Doordash will collapse as their model relies on their tip keeping scheme.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

So basically, none of these "sharing economy" gig-work app companies are straightforward about anything. They just suck up as much of the soul and resources out of their 'contractors' as possible.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ll agree that DD is “stealing” from the customer. What DD is stealing from drivers is proper compensation from pickups, drop offs, time and mileage paid out by DD themselves.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

We should find a loophole to screw them. Like maybe the actual tip money goes into one of their accounts and they pay us thru another so they are actually stealing the tip if that even makes sense. I remember it used to say guaranteed pay plus tips but they still stole the tips, wish I woulda screenshoted them ?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a scam.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

All gig economy on demand blah blah blah platforms/apps are a scam and deceptive. Can you guess why all of them are crooks?
Its the whole god damn business model. None can make it in the real world, and they can only stay in business and above water by performing multiple angles of theft, deception, bait and switch, lie, cheat steal. People should be very worried. None are making a profit, and the few that are are still doing something questionable with the IC always taking the hit, then the customers. 

Everyone supporting these platforms (from the IC workers to the customers) are just paying for these tech companies salaries until they go out of business. None will make it and thats a good thing. They have destroyed "employment". Greed is an addiction like anything else, nothing good will come from it. It only destroys everything in its path. 

I wonder how the techies feel about FRAUDS and CROOKS. They hide behind the cloak of the WHITE COLLAR. 
These Tech crooks make car dealers look like virgin saints. lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

We should at least mention that non tip orders on dD are $6 minimum.m which is double anyone else. Some of the stolen tips are going towards that. Is DD a dirty company? Sure just like UE , GH and PM. They’re all dirty in their own way. Which one makes you the most money? That’s the only thing that matters. For me, despite all this tip stealing I still consistently make the most with DD. It’s different for everyone though. My DD acceptance rate is 87% right now. PM probably @20% and GH even lower


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

What drivers would RATHER have, is DD give you $1, then the full tip, then nothing more. Take out that wording for "Min delivery", which they calc the min you will make to include tipping. So.....

$1 + $2 tip = $3
$1 + $5 tip = $6

They don't like that DD will toss in the extra money to bring you up to the minimal delivery for your area.

Sarcasm aside, they want DD to honor whatever they say you make as a minimal deliver + the tip. So if your area is $7 min delivery.

$7 + $2 tip = $9
$7 + $5 tip = $12

That is where they get the stealing from. Depends how you look at it. DD could just say, we will give you $1 each run and then only whatever tips you make. Typically they comp $$$ to bring up to minimal I'll make per run.

Maybe someday a delivery service will have a $1 booking fee they keep, $x required for a driver fee (based upon mileage from pickup), then whatever tips on top of that.

I make ok money with DD when I need to fill time and/or not risk being taken far from where I'm working.

The best course here is if you use DD to have food delivered, tip your driver in cash. This way DD pays the entire minimal, and your driver will get all your tips.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> We should at least mention that non tip orders on dD are $6 minimum.m which is double anyone else. Some of the stolen tips are going towards that. Is DD a dirty company? Sure just like UE , GH and PM. They're all dirty in their own way. Which one makes you the most money? That's the only thing that matters. For me, despite all this tip stealing I still consistently make the most with DD. It's different for everyone though. My DD acceptance rate is 87% right now. PM probably @20% and GH even lower


The only reason that I make money on Door Dash is because of the sheer amount of deliveries I do, not because of the money I make per delivery


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> The only reason that I make money on Door Dash is because of the sheer amount of deliveries I do, not because of the money I make per delivery


You've never made $6+ on a DD non tip order?

It's crazy how many non tip orders there are on DD. There was no way to know before until they started showing the breakdown recently. This is from today


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

If a customer could tip afterwords, tips could be better or worse because then it would be based on service, right now it isnt because it is done when you order.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You've never made $6+ on a DD non tip order?
> 
> It's crazy how many non tip orders there are on DD. There was no way to know before until they started showing the breakdown recently. This is from today


Goes back to my location, Charlotte rates for everything are puny compared to rates for other areas in the country


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Slight off topic, but when ab5 passes in The Golden State, what do you want to bet uber will steal tips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TLDR

Confused? That how DD likes their drivers.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Slight off topic, but when ab5 passes in The Golden State, what do you want to bet uber will steal tips.


Uber already steals tips



uberboy1212 said:


> You've never made $6+ on a DD non tip order?
> 
> It's crazy how many non tip orders there are on DD. There was no way to know before until they started showing the breakdown recently. This is from today


I'm still not getting that breakdown. Will it pop up or do I really have to hunt for it?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Uber already steals tips
> 
> 
> I'm still not getting that breakdown. Will it pop up or do I really have to hunt for it?


Have to dig down. Any of these gig companies you have to dig to get to the meat of the $$.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

squid_wannabe said:


> Wow...so if all of the statements here are true, then DD is committing a crime by false advertising on Craigslist, Indeed, Facebook, etc...on how much money you will make delivering for them.
> 
> So the people running DD must have thought carefully how they implement their modus operandi ensuring that they'll make as much profit as they can from both the innocent driver and customers.


DD is a scam outfit out of India.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Uber already steals tips
> 
> 
> I'm still not getting that breakdown. Will it pop up or do I really have to hunt for it?


After you swipe delivered there's an option to display breakdown before pressing ok to end the order


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> After you swipe delivered there's an option to display breakdown before pressing ok to end the order


I just have all the updates now on previous deliveries. DD must be watching this site. l'll look into the current deliveries in a couple of hours. Thanks. So to see if someone tipped in the 2 seconds it takes their door is closed in your face


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> I just have all the updates now on previous deliveries. DD must be watching this site. l'll look into the current deliveries in a couple of hours. Thanks. So to see if someone tipped in the 2 seconds it takes their door is closed in your face


It shows everything in the earnings section too


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> It shows everything in the earnings section too


That's what I found. It wasn't there this morning.


----------

